
Your Equity Isn’t a Payment, it’s an IOU - transburgh
http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/2008/4/30/your-equity-isnt-a-payment-its-an-iou/10253/view.aspx
======
mixmax
I think the post is misleading:

What you buy when you invest in a startup is the opportunity to make your
investment back tenfold or more within a relatively short timeframe. With that
kind of potential payoff there is obviously a huge risk. So if the founders
have done whatever they could to make it work and it still tanks, well bad
luck to everybody. But it's part of the deal.

If you want a safe investment buy government bonds.

~~~
ojbyrne
I guess that depends on everyone's perception of "done whatever they could to
make it work." As the article implies, they might have forgotten as simple a
thing as actually listening to what other people suggest.

------
Tichy
Damn, I read the whole thing hoping to learn what an IOU is, but he didn't
say. What could it be? Initiation of Underlings? Investment in Ultra-High-
Returns? Intent of Usurpation?

~~~
jrockway
IOU = "I Owe U"

